# Shipping from uk to Cyprus



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd share the quote I just got from Burke bros to ship my stuff from uk to Cyprus .
*
Please find itemised below our*quotation for moving*your*effects*from*Hemsworth*area*to Cyprus
*
1 x*40ft*container*SWB Low Roof Transit van *plus*owner packed effects*ex*Hemsworth area to*Paphos
*
Including**
Grounding 1 x 40ft container at storage unit Hemsworth area*
Loading*owner packed effects and vehicle*in*sole use container*
Building bulkhead to separate effects from vehicle*
Securing*vehicle with chocks and straps*
Export documentation*including T2L
Shipping to Limassol
Couriering documents to Limassol agent
Customs clearance**
Import Documentation
Limassol*Port Wharfage charges**
Hand out of vehicle at Limassol depot*
Delivery of*effects to residence*Paphos
Unpack Unwrap and clear debris
* GBP*4765**Plus VAT***
*
Plus Marine Insurance if required*


----------



## dons1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi we found http://www.kg-logistics.co.uk/ really helpful we are moving in August 2012 pretty much the same stuff as you they quoted us £3500 plus vat door to door but only £1980 door to port we have got a driver and a van for the day for 250 euros in Cyprus and havev3 hours to empty the container worked out at just over half the price in doing it for yourself ( and probably be more careful) might be worth a look we are moving to the east coast but I'm sure there will be the same services available in paphos hope this helps


----------

